# gravel vac'ing a small tank



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a 20 gal. tank. Should i remove my P before vaccuming the gravel?? I don't know what would be more stressful... vaccuming with him in there or moving him somewhere else. It just seems that with a small tank, the P doesn't have anywhere to go to hide from the cleaning. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I would say to vac with him in the tank. Only reason i say this is because i wouldnt want to net him because fish have a slim coat that will be affected. Either way they will survive, it seems like a prefrence call to me.


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

Just go slow and easy to try not to cause any excess stress. Your fish should be fine. Just gravel vac with him in there it is a pain to remove p's sometimes, most of all when they get bigger.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i say just try vaccuming with him in the tank


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

leave him in there and hopefully he gets somewhat used to you cleaning the gravel.


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks!!


----------

